

Ask HN: Review my startup - Snapza.com - makeee

I'd love some feedback on my startup: http://snapza.com?invite=6142<p>It's a simple photo sharing site. You can post a pic via webcam, upload, or email/mobile.<p>Right now the focus is on taking photos of yourself, similar to dailybooth. If that doesn't catch on, I may focus more on photography and pushing content out to other sites (IE, posterous for photography).<p>What do you think?
======
wesley
So, what differentiates this (at this point in time) from dailybooth? (Apart
from having fewer features)

~~~
makeee
It's simpler and hopefully easier to use. Dailybooth is certainly doing well,
and part of what inspired me to start this project, but I don't think it's at
the size where I have to compete with it (many people haven't heard of it).
I'm definitely not trying to get existing Dailybooth users to switch to
Snapza, at this point.

------
makeee
Clickable link: <http://snapza.com?invite=6142>

